# Betta Care Mascot



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

So, I'm planning to print business cards, flyers and sticky notes with basic betta care information to pass out, hang up, and pretty much spread with gleeful abandon (lawfully and respectfully, of course).

Anyhow, I decided to create a simple VT mascot that would catch people's attention, and make them attach some personality to the living beings they own/plan to own. 

I figured up a draft of the pretty boy, and I'd love to hear any color/name ideas, as well as any critiques you might come up with.

When his design is final, he'll be free to use by anyone and everyone, so long as he's being used to help people become more educated about their betta :] 

(the hat was demanded by 2 of my friends, and since as non-betta owners, they're the audience I'm targeting, I went with it )


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds great just be careful of people who refuse to listen too you.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to say that is one of the cutest things I've seen betta wise! The hat adds a lot of personality to the fish and his cartoon-like appearance will do wonders, I'm sure. -Squee- Colours? Maybe a solid red or blue as they seem to be the most common ones available, maybe it could show that even common bettas have personality and awesome hats.

Names? Sherlock Fins? Would that cause copyright issues? Err... I don't know but he's adorable!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Ahh! So cute! Definitley should do a colour version as well.


----------



## RoxieStClaire (Aug 24, 2012)

!!!

That is just the cutest thing I have seen all day. Don't get rid of the hat, I'm convinced that the hat is the most important part!

For colors, I agree with SpookyTooth, a solid red or blue will keep things nice and simple.

As for names, I dunno why but "Gutsy Gus" immediately popped into my head.


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Feedback guys! 

Oh my goodness, I'm pretty sure his name is officially Gusty Gus. 
I'll definitely post some color options, and any other work I do on Mr. Gus. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love him awesome job !


----------

